# 40gal tank



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey guys, heres my first saltwater tank, its been cycling for a while and i've finally had fish in it for about 2 weeks ago.

Im still working on getting more live rock to start a reef, but this is all i have right now. Hope you enjoy

View attachment 60874


i will keep u updated when i get more live rock and take some other things out of the tank.

edited to fix broken pics


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

FYI I dont think that any of your tangs will make it also is that crused coral if so you may want to coniser live sand if your going to have a reef. Also what type of lights are you using?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Ya i know i need live sand, i will get that next monday, my light is a 36" Aqua Rays 30watt blue light


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

nice varity of fish...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks cool, but i think you have too many fish


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you need to upgrade your tangs to a larger tank at a later date coz their gonna outgrow a 40g easily. and you may have overstocked a little.

but it looks great


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Are you noahs ark? LOL Thats way too many fish bro. Besides the tangs being crampped, Your goung to have a battle just keeping the tank clean.
Less is more with reef fish. You need a 6 ft tank min for the hippo tang.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Are you noahs ark? LOL Thats way too many fish bro. Besides the tangs being crampped, Your goung to have a battle just keeping the tank clean.
> Less is more with reef fish. You need a 6 ft tank min for the hippo tang.
> [snapback]966707[/snapback]​


haha yea im currently selling my piranha's in my 125 gallon, so... when that is complete, i will clean that whole tank and the tangs will go in there but i figured they'd be fine for a month in this one. You think i have too many fish besides the tangs? there just all small damsels and clown fish i hope there fine.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

looks like an anenome on the bottom left side? i give it about two weeks, they are not exactly easy to keep and you definately dont have enough light for it.. but hey its not my money..

looks ok i guess, definately too many fish, looks like the holding tanks at my local petco, same decore and crappy crushed coral substrait..

good luck..


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Gosh, I don't know what to say. It's definitely beautiful, but a Regal and Yellow Tangs? 8 Anemone fish? In 40g?

I'm sorry, but Tangs should generally be kept one to a tank. Damsels get mean. And where's the LR? LR is a essential IMO, even if you only have a few peices.

If I were you, I would bring back the Tangs, and a few Anemone fish (Blue Damsels! Not nice tankmates!).

JMHO....

--Dan


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

The 3 Stripe Damsels are even worse... I see two and I only have one in my 55 gallon (only 4 fish total because of the 3 stripe and the blue) Damn those guys... I hate damsels


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

damsels are mean little bastards and will probably beat up your clown fish once the damsels get bigger, id get rid of them...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ya i see what u all are saying, im new to this so im trying my best, but ya i dont know all the stuff yet and i dont know much about the fish, except for the things i read about them on saltwaterfish.com

So what light would you recommend, i can't afford no $300 light though im a broke ass college student, that Anemone has been in there for about 3 weeks, he moves around about every 3 days and my skunk clowns love him.

I have no problem getting rid of fish, which fish do you reccomend that i get rid of, the damsels of course, and the porcupine puffer is going on the 125 gal with the blue hippo tang, i wanted to keep the yellow tang in this tank though, unless you think he will die cause of the tank size.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mauls said:


> ya i see what u all are saying, im new to this so im trying my best, but ya i dont know all the stuff yet and i dont know much about the fish, except for the things i read about them on saltwaterfish.com
> 
> So what light would you recommend, i can't afford no $300 light though im a broke ass college student, that Anemone has been in there for about 3 weeks, he moves around about every 3 days and my skunk clowns love him.
> 
> ...


the clowns will host int he anenome, its a natural thing the sting of the anenome doesnt effect the clown so they hide in it for safety, it isnt necessary to have anenome for the clown to be healthy but its cool to watch the interaction..

for the lighting, if your not going to get corals, then the only thing you have that really needs good lighting is the anenome so you have to ask is it worth it to spend 150 - 200 on a light for one anenome? if you do get a good light then youll have the option of getting more corals since your fish are reef safe, but hten youll really need more live rock and defiantely want an ro/di unit.

i would remove the crushed coral and get some live sand..

if your going to put the hippo tang and porc puffer in the 125 they should be ok , porc puffers can get pretty damn big but it will be years before you have to worry, the yellow tang will eventually be too big..

the damsels can be a PITA if you can git rid of them i would, i have 1 blue velvet damsel in my tank, hes gotten almost 4 inchs which is pretty much full grown since i have a trigger and an eel and no smaller fish he doesnt cause a problem so i keep him around..

you might want to keep them for when you have to ccycle the bigger tank, just scoopp tehm out and toss them in the 125 when your ready for the switch..


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Dont worry mate! We all make mistakes like this!

Try these:

Reef Central
TFC

For lighting, try EBay. You sound as broke as me. That's why I am sticking to FOWLR.

You can wait for the 125g to turn SW, your call, but even then I dont know if the Regal Tang (aka Hippo I believe) will survive. They tend to be sensitive. Beautiful fish though, aren't they.

Damsels may become food for the puffer. If I were you, I would get a Trigger for the 125g, you would love them, and they will take care of those Dmasels.

Either way, good luck and have fun! Life's a reef. Swim it!

--Dan


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

We all make mistakes, The thing is to learn from them. I'd trade those fish for some credit on liverock. Try a local reef fourum to sell too.
You can find cheap used lights, rock, ect on there thats what i do.
I'd look at a t-5 light, or a used 250 watt metal halide. I have seen used ones for 50-70 bux. You'll be alot happier with it, and you can keep any coral under it. The rest i would save and get a good skimmer like asm or euro reef. Asm are the same but cheaper. You can find all this stuff used, and get some great deals from people getting out of the hobbie or upgrading.
Take your time look everything over 2-3 times before impulses get ya. Its easy to make a spur decision, and make a mistake.
Good luck!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks so much guys, i really appreciate your help, live sand i will get this weekend, would it be ok to put it in with the fish in there, if not, i have another 40gal saltwater tank i can throw them in until the sand settles cause i know it will be real cloudy.

I have a pritein skimmer, its s prizm (hang on tank) and its good up to 100gal (it says) i've had no problems with it yet.

I will also work on getting those lights and more live rock and lava rock.

I will take all of your advice, thanks guys, i will post new pics down the rode.

Hopefully u aprove of them lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mauls said:


> Thanks so much guys, i really appreciate your help, live sand i will get this weekend, would it be ok to put it in with the fish in there, if not, i have another 40gal saltwater tank i can throw them in until the sand settles cause i know it will be real cloudy.
> 
> I have a pritein skimmer, its s prizm (hang on tank) and its good up to 100gal (it says) i've had no problems with it yet.
> 
> ...


i think removing the crushed carol can have a bigger impact then adding the sand becasue you can stir up alot of nasty stuf from the substrait when you remove it..

adding th sand with out causing too much disturbance is easy, use some paper towel soaked with salt water, like dipped in the tank but dont double dip! get it wet then wipe off the bag the sand is in, if you feel like going over it twice use a fresh paper towel the whole point is to remove any thing on the bag that you dont want in the tank, then cut athe bag and lower it in the tank and pour it out slowly.. your trying to achive releaseing the sand into the tank without dumping it and stirring it all up..

ive used this method several times and it works well, just be patient and take your time..


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

its all good bro. you should look into some filefish or a dwarf lion if you wanna keep that tank. the tangs are too big for that too, i know they look p*ssy (yellow tang, i have 1 named poon tang) but they need room to roam, that hippo tang is sweet tho. best bet would be to clear the p's outta that 125 and get something really cool for it, a FOWLR or a reef tank is cooler than any P tank by far, imo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> Its just the regular sh*t, shrimp, krill, etc. Only live thing I feed them are snails.
> [snapback]967564[/snapback]​





fredweezy said:


> its all good bro. you should look into some filefish or a dwarf lion if you wanna keep that tank. the tangs are too big for that too, i know they look p*ssy (yellow tang, i have 1 named poon tang) but they need room to roam, that hippo tang is sweet tho. best bet would be to clear the p's outta that 125 and get something really cool for it, a FOWLR or a reef tank is cooler than any P tank by far, imo.
> [snapback]967652[/snapback]​


Of course!

Maul, another good way to add sand is to take out the water (put fish in buckets, rubbermaids), pour the sand in with a bit of water if Live, put a garbage bag on top. start pouring water on top. Eventually, water will get underneath, and the garbage bag will start floating, and thats when you can take it out. This cause very minimal disturbance.

Also, I must have missed something, but why are you goin with Live Sand? Not saying it isn't good, just there's no LR in that pic, and it's a lot more benficial IMO.

--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

is this a pretty good brand of live sand, i read the article, seems awsome.

Let me know, those who have experience

http://www.saltwaterfish.com/site_11_03/pr...oot_parent_id=6


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have used it in the past, and it settles fast. Its pricey, But for a 40 gal it wouldent cost that much. 2 bags


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

awsome, thats what im prolly going to get, im going to run around my lfs's and see if i can find any better deals, if not then im going with that


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Ok, did a water change, added R/O water and took out most of the crushed coral and add 40lbs of live sand.

Question, do i need to add the chlorine remover to the R/O water, like i would normally do in the tap water?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mauls said:


> Ok, did a water change, added R/O water and took out most of the crushed coral and add 40lbs of live sand.
> 
> Question, do i need to add the chlorine remover to the R/O water, like i would normally do in the tap water?
> [snapback]969350[/snapback]​


is that water in the tank already?

you shouldnt have to use water conditioner on RO water..

show us some updated pics!

how did you add the sand? did it settle down quickly?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ok ya, i didn't use the conditioner in the ro, i put the live sand in the tank about 45 min ago and i used your method, it worked real well, its a little couldy but thats what i expected, it should be clear in an hour or so, i also purchased more live rock, i know i need more, i will get that when i get more money.

Im slowly doing this crap right!!! hahah, no i just need to get some of the fish out of there that dont belong, and a better lighting system.
heres a pic, a lil cloudy due to me adding sand about 45 min ago.
View attachment 60875


edited to fix broken pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks awesome! Once the intial sand storm clears up, I think you'll be pleasantly suprised!

Now, next thing up is Live Rock!

You can buy Reef Bone, which is LR that has dried up. It's really cheap. Add 20lbs of that, and 6-10lbs of LR to start things up. I tihnk that'd be a perfect set up!

--Dan


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks awesome! Once the intial sand storm clears up, I think you'll be pleasantly suprised!

Now, next thing up is Live Rock!

You can buy Reef Bone, which is LR that has dried up. It's really cheap. Add 20lbs of that, and 6-10lbs of LR to start things up. I tihnk that'd be a perfect set up!

--Dan


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hell yeah nice job!

im in the same boat i cant afford to drop enough money to get all the live rock i need for my 72 gallon, and im moving to a 125 in a few months. so far i think i have 30 - 40 lbs or LR, fortunately my lfs has cured rock for 6 bucks a lb, so i go down there once or twice a month and check out what rock they have and get 5 - 10 pounds if i like what they have.. i think when i move to the 125 i will get a bunch of base rock since i already have some good live rock to seed it with..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hell yeah nice job!

im in the same boat i cant afford to drop enough money to get all the live rock i need for my 72 gallon, and im moving to a 125 in a few months. so far i think i have 30 - 40 lbs or LR, fortunately my lfs has cured rock for 6 bucks a lb, so i go down there once or twice a month and check out what rock they have and get 5 - 10 pounds if i like what they have.. i think when i move to the 125 i will get a bunch of base rock since i already have some good live rock to seed it with..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hell yeah nice job!

im in the same boat i cant afford to drop enough money to get all the live rock i need for my 72 gallon, and im moving to a 125 in a few months. so far i think i have 30 - 40 lbs or LR, fortunately my lfs has cured rock for 6 bucks a lb, so i go down there once or twice a month and check out what rock they have and get 5 - 10 pounds if i like what they have.. i think when i move to the 125 i will get a bunch of base rock since i already have some good live rock to seed it with..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Thank a bunch guys, I came home from work and everything is crystal clear!
Here is a pic.
View attachment 60876


now i need to get rid of the non reef fish, such as the box fish, (my favorite guy) and the porcupine puffer (also a asome guy) and transfer the tangs and im pretty much done.

Also i noticed my anenome has relocated and he is pretty close to the filter, i've heard they locate there to collect food sucked up by the filter, and he is making me to nervous, my old one was sucked up in the filter, should i move him?
Pic:
View attachment 60877


Thanks mauls

edited to fix broken pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks like a pink-tipped anemone. Sorry, but without strong lights he won't survive anyway.

The Porcupine can live in your 125g! So can the Box, although they usually do better in species tanks with less currents. I didn't see the Boxfish though, grab a pic of him!

--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

he's in the first pic i posted up above, he's right in front of the blue hippo, hes tan with lots of black dots on him.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Well after adding all that water r/o water and live sand yesterday i tested my water, and the results aren't that good.

PH-8.0
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - .5
Nitrate - 80
Is this because the new live sand and live rock i added, hopefully they go down.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I had a pink tipped hation anemone it lasted about 2 months in bad lighting, he eventually stopped eating and died. I didnt realize how cool amemones are it was worth the experience, when i upgrade my lighting i'll get a new one, or two.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

very nice!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Mike122019 said:


> I had a pink tipped hation anemone it lasted about 2 months in bad lighting, he eventually stopped eating and died. I didnt realize how cool amemones are it was worth the experience, when i upgrade my lighting i'll get a new one, or two.
> [snapback]970782[/snapback]​


Worth it for you, the thing died in two months!

By the way, Anemone's are hard to keep, and should only be kept by those who take them seriously. They will eat inverts, will sting corals and fish, and can release chemicals into the water when they die.

--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ok, i got my new light today and it is up and running, and got some more pieces of lr sh*t is starting to look good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Aha! Now you are on your way to a great tank!

What kinda lights?

--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

its not the best, but with my budget it will get the job done, its a coral life, 4 bulbs - 96 watt. I got it for $125


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Ok, 1 month later, my tank is in awsome shape. I got rid of 4 of my fish, they being, porcupine puffer, dogface puffer, dotted boxfish, and one of my damsels. I added 7 large turbo snails, a cleaner shrimp, a powerhead, and a coralife light.
Updates: my anemone is still alive, as well as my other fish. Also i've added about 45lbs of live rock. And a few pieces of coral. Also i have some nice coraline algea formin, purple and red, and some shrooms growing.

Here are some pics:
BEFORE:
View attachment 60883

AFTER:
View attachment 60878

View attachment 60880

View attachment 60881

View attachment 60879

View attachment 60882


Mauls~


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Got yourself a yuma ricordia, Was it a freebie with the liverock?
Its in the second from last pic.
Also in the last pic it looks like a pest anemony. I'd fry him with joes juice before he spreads.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Got yourself a yuma ricordia, Was it a freebie with the liverock?
> Its in the second from last pic.
> Also in the last pic it looks like a pest anemony. I'd fry him with joes juice before he spreads.
> [snapback]1020743[/snapback]​


Ya that yuma ricordia wasn't on the live rock when i bought it, but it came up like 3 weeks later, and that is a pink tip anemone it just looks like crap in that pic i dont know why it looked that way. , here is another pic of it.
View attachment 60897


I thought those other thinigs were mushrooms, there pretty neat looking though, they have specs of neon blue and green in them.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats a cool anemony!! It looked like an aiptasia in the dark like that.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

looking really good man.









J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

Much better!

--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Thats a cool anemony!! It looked like an aiptasia in the dark like that.
> [snapback]1020760[/snapback]​


Ya i had one of those awhile ago, and i put an ice cube to him until he released, then i flushed him. I heard those things can spread pretty bad in your tank, and sting your corals.

Also Thanks guys for your support


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i didn't even notice it tell now but the before and after shots i love. i like when u can see what u had and what it looks like now. nicwe job again man.

J-Rod


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesom lookin tank mate, great job


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Ya i added the before and after shots, haha i was such a newb when i started (well i still am) but i just wanted to show you all how far i came with all of your help. When i first started i had no idea about anythiing, and i just assumed it was just like freshwater, except for its saltwater!

Im going to keep up with my small water changes 2 times a week then work on getting some nice coral in a few weeks.

I'll keep ya all updated

mauls


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

If you want lighting for cheap go to your local hydrophonics store or home inprovement place. around here you can get 250 watt metal halides for 70$


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well it looks like you got on the right track and are doing great. best of luck with your salt water addiction. your wallet is going to hate you.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Genin said:


> well it looks like you got on the right track and are doing great. best of luck with your salt water addiction. your wallet is going to hate you.
> [snapback]1025342[/snapback]​


what wallet? i got rid of it along time ago, i figured it was pointless to carry an empty wallet around.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice looking set up


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

im trying to get rid of my two blue damsels, but there impossible to catch, and i dont want to move any of my rock around.

ANybody have any other tips, i tried using two nets but its still hard.

i need to learn the technique of patients!


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I caught my damsel pretty easy i just fed him and grabbed him when he wasnt expecting it.


----------



## blood_hound (Jan 30, 2005)

mauls said:


> im trying to get rid of my two blue damsels, but there impossible to catch, and i dont want to move any of my rock around.
> 
> ANybody have any other tips, i tried using two nets but its still hard.
> 
> ...


 Buy a fish that will eat them.Thats what I would do


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

the feeding thing would probaly be the best thing i can think of if u don't want to move your rock. just keep a net in the water and when they come up to eat scoop em up. .......... or yeah u can just geta fish to eat em.









J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Get a 2L Pepsi bottle, poke tiny holes in it. make it so its perfectly see through (remove label). Put some food in there. He will swim into it, then all you have to is lift it up (water will escape through holes).










--Dan


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mauls said:


> its not the best, but with my budget it will get the job done, its a coral life, 4 bulbs - 96 watt. I got it for $125
> [snapback]972197[/snapback]​


those 96 watt corallifes do work very well for most corals, my frind has a 10 gallon nano up for alittle over a year and its doing great, just in the last few monts his mushroom growth has gone nuts, i gave him two muchrooms and they have split so many times he has eight or nine of then now, his zoo's are alos doing very very well, not showing as much aggresive growth as the shrooms but still doing very well..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > its not the best, but with my budget it will get the job done, its a coral life, 4 bulbs - 96 watt. I got it for $125
> ...


sweet, ya i have some nice yuma ricordia growing on my live rock, theres about 5 or 6 of them growing, looks real nice!

I like this light, i have no complaints with it.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the only issue since its a 40 gallon is that you put your corals close to the part of the tank that the light reachs since that light is alittle on the small side for a 40, but it should still be perfect for lower light corals like zoo's and shrooms (ricordia is a shroom)..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> the only issue since its a 40 gallon is that you put your corals close to the part of the tank that the light reachs since that light is alittle on the small side for a 40, but it should still be perfect for lower light corals like zoo's and shrooms (ricordia is a shroom)..
> [snapback]1028158[/snapback]​










ahh good post, i see what your saying, ya i dont plan to get alot of high maintence/expensive coral so i should be fine..... i hope


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well mauls it is all paning out for you right. how are the fish doing with the new live rock and lighting?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Genin said:


> well mauls it is all paning out for you right. how are the fish doing with the new live rock and lighting?
> [snapback]1029644[/snapback]​


everybody is doing great, no deaths, which is always a good sign, im getting alot of great coraline algea everywhere and it looks awsome. Shrooms are going on 2 pieces of my live rock. Only thing i'ld like to do is get rid of 2 of my damsels, which is very hard to catch haha. And i still have slot of algea, im cleaning my glass almost every day, so im trying to eliminate the phosphates. Its not diatom algea anymore, its more purple than brown and i get some green also. The green is real tough to get off but its not a big problem. i also plan on getting a few more anemones because my clown fish all fight over the 1 that i have haha.


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

over stocked in my opinion PC's will be ok for the anemone but wont sufice for anem's you need a halide set up. what are you runnign for a skimmer?

how much flow is in the tank and whats your params?

plus my $0.02 way! overstocked.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

badmatt said:


> over stocked in my opinion PC's will be ok for the anemone but wont sufice for anem's you need a halide set up. what are you runnign for a skimmer?
> 
> how much flow is in the tank and whats your params?
> 
> ...


Are you talking about my before or after pics, because i got rid of about 6 or 7 fish once i learned more about salt. Now im just trying to catch 2 of my damsels and i will get rid of them.

My anemone's will be perfect with my light system, he's very health as well as my mushrooms that continue to grow. and im running a prizm HOB skimmer, it works great IMO.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

mauls, what are the tank dimensions?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

if i were you, for lighting, id buy two of these 24" 110w pc fixtures off of www.aquatraders.com and retrofit a canopy. thats basically what i did, but i already had a 130w system on my 29g and wanted more lighting so i bought the fixture and retrofitted. now my tank is 8-9 watts per gallon. also for fish. i have a reef tank also, i have a 1.75" purple pseudochromis and a 1.25" yellowtail damsel. and i still think thats pushing it with my 29.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

btw, the fixtures are $40 each!!!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

illnino said:


> btw, the fixtures are $40 each!!!!!
> [snapback]1035082[/snapback]​


Dang, i already bought my light though, haha so i might as well use it.

HEre are some pics of some more shrooms growing, i have about 9-10 growing in my tank now.

View attachment 62468


View attachment 62469


and trigger lover my tank dimensions are 3ft long, 20" tall, 12" deep


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow the rock does look fantastic and the shrooms are coming in nicely.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Genin said:


> wow the rock does look fantastic and the shrooms are coming in nicely.
> [snapback]1037983[/snapback]​


thanks alot, i wish i could really catch the detail of these man, they are so colorful and detailed.!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

damn i wish i had the money for saltwater...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

mauls i know what you mean. pictures don't show how awesome things look in person, but i have seen those exact type at my buds shop and they are gorgeous under the right lighting.


----------

